# Datei automatisiert kopieren!



## Widdsen (15. Aug 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich muss einen Weg finden, wie ich eine Datei(irgendeine) möglichst automatisiert auf eine Web Applikation(Tomcat) hochgeladen bekomme. 

Dabei hatte ich an Java gedacht. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich die Sache angehen soll.
Sind Jsp bzw. Servlets hier ein Stichwort?? Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit bzw. habt ihr einen Ansatz um dieses Problem zu lösen??

Grüsse Widdsen


----------



## XHelp (15. Aug 2011)

Öhm... was genau willst du?


----------



## Widdsen (15. Aug 2011)

Also es geht darum: Hier wo ich arbeite dokumentieren wir das interne Unternehmenswissen auf einem Wiki. Die Software nennt sich Confluence ist Java-basierend. Einige Mitarbeiter müssen teilweise nur ein Dokument pflegen. Um es ihnen zu erleichtern such ich nach einem Weg, wo diese nur Doppelklick auf eine Ausführbare Datei machen müssen, und diese dann auf der Wiki aktualisiert ist. 

Verstehst du mein Anliegen?^^


----------



## kama (15. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

Hm...was ist der Vorteil von der Vorgehensweise als direkt mit Confluence zu arbeiten....einfach Seite-Editieren und dann "Save"-Button...

So weit ich weiß gibt es für Confluence eine Java Schnittstelle (SOAP ?) hier:

https://studio.plugins.atlassian.com/wiki/display/CSOAP/Confluence+Command+Line+Interface


Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbiase


----------



## Widdsen (15. Aug 2011)

Das Problem ist , dass manche Mitarbeiter sich gegen das Wiki sträuben. Wir versuchen es ihnen so leicht wie möglich zu machen, damit sie keine Einwände("Dauert zu lang", "keine Zeit" etc) mehr haben können. 

Danke für den Link!


----------



## Widdsen (15. Aug 2011)

Oder meint ihr mit einer simplen .bat Datei wäre ich besser bedient, da es für Confluence ja ein WebDav Plugin gibt?!


----------

